# Puerto Vallarta mountain biking



## skogorbet (Sep 2, 2005)

I will be in PV last week of Nov and would like to spend a couple days mountain biking. I have tried to contact a few companies but haven't heard anything back yet. 

Can anyone please recommend a good tour company with good equipment? And also what trails would you recommend for the best singletrack?


----------



## rodrigoh (Dec 14, 2006)

I rode with these guys 3 years ago (Dec 2006)

http://www.ecoridemex.com/.

I had my own bike so I can't really say much about the equipment, saw some nice big hit bikes made by cove but the XC ones seemed old and basic.

The guide was fantastic, (Alonso I think). They offer many ride options. I suggest you go to the shop the day you arrive (before going to El Barcelona or El Cafe de los Artistas for dinner) and talk to them about your expectations and skill level. The climbing there (smooth dirt roads mostly, connecting technical jeep roads and singletrack sections) is more than most of people want to do so the shuttle rides are probably a good option.


----------



## Vallartabikes (Dec 18, 2008)

Hola Bikers..!
Yes, well i started a cycling club in Puerto Vallarta and Banderas Bay this 2011
After 10 years of having my bike shop in Vallarta gives as a result many friends and clients in terms of cycling,
I been living here for 15 years now.
Exploring this mountains trying to find single tracks wich I love. has taking me to many ,nmany amazing places all around Banderas Bay,Starting in Corrales (south)to Punta de Mita.(north).
Let me know if you want to ride in Puerto Vallarta or sourounded areas.
I do have bikes for rent or bring your own,
We operate inuerto Vallarta,Sayulita,Bucerias,Punta de Mita..
www.vallartaexpeditions.com
Green trails.
Alejandro Gonzalez.


----------



## gdlals (Mar 3, 2008)

Vallartabikes said:


> Hola Bikers..!
> Yes, well i started a cycling club in Puerto Vallarta and Banderas Bay this 2011
> After 10 years of having my bike shop in Vallarta gives as a result many friends and clients in terms of cycling,
> I been living here for 15 years now.
> ...


I lived in Guadalajara for many years and rode a few times with Alex in PV. If anyone is looking for a great experience in PV, call Alex!

Too bad I moved back to the USA, I miss riding in Mexico!!

Al


----------



## dr.endo (Mar 18, 2006)

I'll be in PV next month for a vacation & am hoping to hit some Singletrack while I"m there. I sent a message via your website. Any possibilities of doing something different from the regular tours?


----------



## Flankerdog (Jun 26, 2007)

Vallartabikes said:


> Hola Bikers..!
> Yes, well i started a cycling club in Puerto Vallarta and Banderas Bay this 2011
> After 10 years of having my bike shop in Vallarta gives as a result many friends and clients in terms of cycling,
> I been living here for 15 years now.
> ...


El link no funcioa. Alguien save si todavia operan en el area?

Recomendaciones para uno ir solo y explorar los trails del area?

Thanks


----------



## tatoineugene (Sep 2, 2011)

I had a great time with EcoRide Mex riding to Yelapa

Let me say on the outset that EcoRide Mex's Yelapa ride is a big kid's ride. While it doesn't require brute strength or speed, it definitely requires the physical and mental stamina to grind out a couple of sustained climbs, topping around 2400ft. The final five miles drops from around 2100 ft elevation to sea level. While this sound fun and zippy, it gets pretty technical. It became an hour long white knuckle tourettes fest of rutted sandy road interspersed with a number of rock gardens and an occasional, and I might add, seemingly random, cobble stone pavement. At the same time, and perhaps because of the difficulty, this ride showcases the stunning beauty of rural Jalisco without the tourists. It is Jalisco's answer to Oregon's McKenzie River Trail, or Moab's Slick Rock Trail. It's also Rogelio's favorite ride, which made it that much more fun for me as well.

I found EcoRide on the internet based upon recommendations on a couple of travel blog sites. The fact that EcoRide was a small shop was appealing to me. I contacted Rogelio by email, and we arranged to make contact once I arrived in Puerto Vallarta, and figured out the rest of my vacation itinerary.

The ride starts out in the town of El Tuito, an hour and a half drive south of Puerto Vallarta on Highway 200. It begins on pavement with rolling hills for the first ten miles or so. At the end of this section there's a fast downhill that can get away from you if you're not careful. Rogelio and I ended up broadying around a sweeping right turn in this section. Think of motorcycle flat track turns. This is also where the pavement ends, and you end up on packed sandy forest service road/glorified trail. It's techincally not single track, but it's not really a road either. At this point, there are two fairly sustained climbs totaling 1300 feet to the town of Chacala, 16 miles into the ride. We took a break here to water up and eat. From Chacala, it's another 560 ft climb to the 2560 ft summit of the mountains above Yalapa. Here's where the fun begins. One mile down the road there's a view point that's easy to miss if you're either not looking for it or are bombing the downhill too fast. This is easily one of the most beautiful viewpoints I've been to – ever. It overlooks the town of Yalapa and commands a view of the entire Playa Banderas. To the horizon we were able to see the Marieta Islands. The 5 mile, 2100 ft drop to Yalapa was an hour long white knuckle tourettes fest of rutted sandy road interspersed with a number of rock gardens and an occasional, and I might add, seemingly random, cobble stone pavement. These are the moments that you remember that mountain biking is about living in the moment. Nothing except what is ten feet in front of you exists. Otherwise you risk serious injury. Once in Yalapa, we took a boat taxi to Boca Tomatlan and then drove back to the shop in Puerto Vallarta.

Rogelio is a great guide, rider and host. He was able to alter the pace to my strengths and skills. As this was his favorite ride, his enthusiasm for the trail and its beauty was infectious. I should mention David. He was the third of our party, a nineteen year old friend of Rogelio. He's actually a pretty gifted rider: strong on the climbs, good handling skills, good sense of lines. As the kid of the ride, David pulled the pack keeping the pace pretty zippy. He certainly added to the fun of the ride.

I would do this ride again in a heart beat. This was one of those rides you remember and think over for the next couple of days, remembering scenery, sections of trail, the four frightened horses we came upon, and certainly, the camaraderie.


----------

